# 0321 Officers



## focused&determined34 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I thought I read somewhere that officers couldn't actually obtain the MOS 0321. Is this actually true? Or did I just read a false article.
Thanks
Focused&Determined34


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2011)

A little research on this non-Marine's part  says that 0321 is an enlisted MOS, therefore an Officer cannot be an Officer and hold 0321 ...  he may have been an 0321 if he was prior enlisted though.

Infantry officer in the Marine Corps is o302;   o303 is a LAR officer (Light Armored Reconaissance).

3 minutes to verify this info for your lazy ass....   Unfocused and undetermined, lazy POS...  go do PT and quit asking stupid questions that you should be researching you little puke.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 21, 2011)

focused&determined34 said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I read somewhere that *officers couldn't actually obtain the MOS 0321*. Is this actually true? Or did I just read a false article.
> Thanks
> Focused&Determined34



True.

I think everything else that needs to be said has been said...


----------



## Teufel (Jan 21, 2011)

0321 is an enlisted MOS. Recon platoon commanders are either 0302 or 0203s. There may be a recon officer MOS in the future but there isn't one yet.


----------

